# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  ما الذي يحفز الجسم على الايض وحرق الدهون؟

## دموع الغصون

ما الذي يحفز الجسم على الايض وحرق الدهون؟
لا يتراجع مستوى الايض أو حرق الدهون بمجرد دخولك في سن الثلاثين، ولا يعد متسارعا جدا في العشرينات أيضا. إذا كان وزنك يتقدم بسرعة فالسبب على الارجح هو تراجع الايض أو حرق الدهون بسبب عدم وجود ما يحفزه. تعالي لنتعرف على الايض وما يحركه. 

يتراجع الايض إذا: 
- جلست لفترات طويلة. الجلوس دون حراك أو نشاط يذكر يسبب حرق القليل من السعرات الحرارية والنتيجة، تراجع في الايض. 

- الحميات الغذائية. تقليص عدد السعرات الحرارية التي تتناولينها يجعل جسمك ابطئ في حرق الدهون واكثر حرصا على الدهون (في حالات المجاعات على سبيل المثال) للحفاظ على حياة الانسان. كيف تتغلبي على طبيعة الجسم البشري، قلص عدد السعرات الحرارية تدريجيا اي بحوالي 250 – 300 سعر حراري يوميا، وهكذا ستجبر الجسم على حرق ذات الكمية من الدهن المخزن لتعويض الكمية المفقودة. 

- التقدم في السن. تقول الدكتورة سوزان ب روبرتس، حاصلة على شهادة الدكتوراه، في جامعة تافتس بوسطن، مختبرات الطاقة الايضية، "يتراجع الايض بنسبة 1 بالمائة مع التقدم في السن" لذا لكل سنة يجب أن تقوم بتقليص مدخولك من الطعام 10 سعرات حرارية فقط يوميا للحفاظ على وزنك المثالي.

ملاحظة هامة: الكافيين. يقول دان برنادوت، دكتوراه، من جامعة جورجيا الحكومية في اتلانتا، "يزيد الكافيين من سرعة دقات القلب، الامر الذي يساهم في حرق السعرات الحرارية. ولكنها زيادة بسيطة وطفيفة ولن تساهم في زيادة طاقة الحرق بشكل كبير". 

كيف تزيد من طاقة الايض؟

البروتين. 

البروتين يساهم في بناء العضلات، وكلما زادت العضلات كلما زادت حركة الايض في الجسم. حاول أن يكون 20-25 بالمائة من طعامك من البروتين.



الوجبات الخفيفة.

تناول الطعام على مدار اليوم يساعد الجسم على حرق الدهون بشكل مستمر. حاول تناول من 4- 5 وجبات في اليوم بدلا من الوجبات الاساسية الثلاثة. 


التمارين الرياضية.

التمارين تساعد على تسارع دقات القلب وتدفع بالطاقة الايضية للعمل وحرق السعرات الحرارية. حاول أن تلعب الرياضة بشكل يومي لمدة ساعة. أي نوع من الرياضة مفيد وسينعكس ايجابيا على جسمك. 


تمارين المقاومة. هذه التمارين تستخدم لزيادة الكتلة العضلية في الجسم وحرق الدهون كذلك. لكل باوند عضلات ستخسر 50 سعر حراري يوميا. يمكنك زيادة باوند من العضلات خلال شهر إذا قمت بالتمارين على رفع الاثقال مثلا مرتان إلى 3 مرات في الاسبوع. بالاضافة إلى حرق الدهون ستساعد جسمك على أن يتماسك أكثر وتحصل على شكل جلد صحي مشدود بدلا من شكل البالون المجعد الخالي من الهواء!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*معلومات مفيدة ؛ بعضها اعرفه وبعضها جديد عليّ

مشكورة دموع الغصون*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الشكر لكِ " العقيق الاحمر " على المرور العطر

----------


## إن الله يراك

لازم الانسان يحافظ ع غذائه  الصحي وما يكثر من الدهون وعنجد موضوع رائع والرياضة مهمة كتير وانا بحبها وعندي برنامج يومي الها

----------


## بسمه

موضوع حلو مشكورة ... نفسي التزم ببرنامج رياضي بحبها بس ما عندي وقت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورات على المرور العطر*

----------

